# Henselt's Piano Concerto in F minor: Larghetto



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd like to take part in an at-length discussion of this work (and movement in particular), starting with favorite performances, the significance of the piece, and eventually into comparisons with other composer's works, and a brush over of the structure of the piece. It doesn't have to be in that particular order, however.

Anyone willing to participate?

http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/5/52/IMSLP03227-Henselt_op16_2_2p.pdf


----------

